# Ford 4000 Drawbar



## elyKtneguN (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi all. I know this is a stupid question but I am having issues with the drawbar on my ford 4000 tractor. I never used it before and I am having difficulty putting the clip into the pin while the drawbar is in place. If someone could explain to me how/where the pin goes I would be very greatful.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

If this concerns the 1974 4000 you asked about in a previous thread, I think you will get a good answer if you attach some pictures showing the arrangement. There are different kinds of drawbars from Ford, and a variety of third party aftermarket kits.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I can't imagine anyone having a problem installing that but who knows.
You do have to crawl under the tractor and lay on your back to install the pin and clip.
They get dirt, grease and grunge under there so if you have a lot of built up junk on/in/around the top of your drawbar hanger clean it first so you can see what you are doing.
Then you push the pin up from the bottom and slide the clip in from the top.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Ultradog said:


> ...
> You do have to crawl under the tractor and lay on your back to install the pin and clip.
> They get dirt, grease and grunge under there so if you have a lot of built up junk on/in/around the top of your drawbar hanger clean it first so you can see what you are doing.
> Then you push the pin up from the bottom and slide the clip in from the top.


That is the standard procedure, there are others. One type of drawbar has a pin with a "handle", you push up the pin, twist the pin so the "handle" is locked in a "seat" and fix it with a locking pin.

We do not know what type of drawbar it is and we do not know if all parts at hand are the correct ones.

And...."drawbar" could mean the bar you put between the link arms.

Pictures would be great.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hacke said:


> That is the standard procedure, there are others. One type of drawbar has a pin with a "handle", you push up the pin, twist the pin so the "handle" is locked in a "seat" and fix it with a locking pin.
> 
> We do not know what type of drawbar it is and we do not know if all parts at hand are the correct ones.
> 
> ...



I did not see his original post so was going on your earlier reply that his tractor was a 1974.
There was only One style of drawbar hanger on the 65-75 4000 and derivitives.
To install the drawbar you would slide it in from the rear align the holes, push the pin up and secure it with the hairpin clip.
It seems intuitive obvious to me how to do it but who knows?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It is not obvious to elyKtneguN, that is what this thread is about.


----------

